# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  من كتاب / أيها السادة .... اخلعوا الأقنعة

## hazem mohamed

بحر السياسة غريق ، والطالب الذي يقود المظاهرة ويهتف لم يعد يعرف ماذا يخدم ومَن يخدم ، وغالباً ما يكتشف أنه كان مستخدَماً من قِبَل آخرين دون أن يدري ، وأنه كان أداة هدم مِن حيث ظن أنه أداة بناء ، وكان عوناً للشيطان من حيث تصور أنه داعية 

إلى حق .. بل إن الكلمات التي يهتف بها في حماس وبراءة .. غالباً ما يكتشف أنها لم تكن كلماته ، وإنما هناك من مكَر به ووضعها في فمه .

والدول الصغرى حالها أصبح مثل حال هذا الطالب ، فهي في بحر السياسة لعبة الدول الكبرى ، والزعماء الصغار ألعوبة الكبار وأخطبوط المصالح وراء مسرح المبادىء ، والدبلوماسية مناورات من الكذب الأنيق ، والأحلاف مصالحات مرحلية ثم يعود 

فينقض كل طرف على الآخر حينما يتغير اتجاه المصلحة ..

العثور على الحقيقة الآن أصعب من العثور على إبرة في الظلام ، والمواطن العادي وقارىء الصحيفة العادي أبعد الناس عن إدراك ما يحدث تحت قدميه ، وأجهزة الإعلام تغسل مخه كل يوم .. والأخبار تضلله .. والإعلانات تستغله .. والسينما تستهويه 

.. والمسرح يقتل وقته .

اختلط الأمر في كل شيء حتى في اللحى ..

فأصبحت ترى غابات من اللحى ولا تعرف ماذا تحتها .. المشايخ لهم لحى ومُطربو الديسكو لهم لحى والوجوديون لهم لحى والشيوعيون لهم لحى والهيبز لهم لحى ومدمنو المخدرات لهم لحى .. وكلمات الإسلام يتاجر بها المؤمن والكافر ويسرح بها الكل 

في السوق .


Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
من كتاب / أيها السادة .. اخلعوا الأقنعة

----------


## staretegiesdc1

Promote your brand with our public relations & communication services, influencer & digital marketing, online & traditional media planning and buying.

----------

